# Lizard Explosion



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Recently, the number of geckos (tiki) living in my house has quadrupled. I can see three of them, right now while I'm typing, and a few minutes ago one of them stopped on the wall next to me, squeaked, and then continued along its way. I know that nearly everyone has these things inside their house, and they are just a part of life, but there seems to be a lot more of them, lately, since the rain started. I'm wondering if there any health hazards associated with having these things around, but they do seem to do a good job of controlling bugs? 

Back when I was a kid, people used to lecture me about letting cockatiels fly loose in my apartment, and they used to say that the droppings from the cockatiels carried salmonella bacteria. I'm wondering if there are similar risks associated with the droppings of house geckos, and how severe that risk might be? Of course we try to pickup the droppings whenever we find them, but to be honest, sometimes they are hard to spot.

I've looked around, but there does not appear to be any type of pesticide product, or repellent, targeted towards these guys? Also, all of my window screens are intact, so I have no idea how they are getting in? Are they coming up the drain? I'm assuming that the increase in population must be due to an increase in insects, caused by the rain? I'm wondering how effective a pet cat might be, as these things seem to spend most of their time on the walls and ceiling?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Recently, the number of geckos (tiki) living in my house has quadrupled. I can see three of them, right now while I'm typing, and a few minutes ago one of them stopped on the wall next to me, squeaked, and then continued along its way. I know that nearly everyone has these things inside their house, and they are just a part of life, but there seems to be a lot more of them, lately, since the rain started. I'm wondering if there any health hazards associated with having these things around, but they do seem to do a good job of controlling bugs?
> 
> Back when I was a kid, people used to lecture me about letting cockatiels fly loose in my apartment, and they used to say that the droppings from the cockatiels carried salmonella bacteria. I'm wondering if there are similar risks associated with the droppings of house geckos, and how severe that risk might be? Of course we try to pickup the droppings whenever we find them, but to be honest, sometimes they are hard to spot.
> 
> I've looked around, but there does not appear to be any type of pesticide product, or repellent, targeted towards these guys? Also, all of my window screens are intact, so I have no idea how they are getting in? Are they coming up the drain? I'm assuming that the increase in population must be due to an increase in insects, caused by the rain? I'm wondering how effective a pet cat might be, as these things seem to spend most of their time on the walls and ceiling?


No risk that I know of. I've lived here almost 12 years this time and 3 years before that. The more you have in the house the better. They eat mosquitoes and that's a benefit to stay healthy from dengue etc-etc. 
Depending on where you live, you might look under bushes and plants around your house for their eggs that they lay. Bring them in the house where safe and in due time they will hatch, providing more protection from insects.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a sign of good luck that you have Lizards in the house (family mentioned to me), they hang out in lighted area's. When eating we steer clear of light bulbs or set the table just off from the lighted table, if possible, mainly because the bugs fall straight down and get into food but also the gecko's droppings, they make a mess in our bathroom walls and occasionally I need to scrub them, they really do a great job at eating mosquitoes I only wish I could find something that eats ants, they don't do this job very well.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

yah, their poop can be messy

ants? how about one of these?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Different kinds of ants*



ecureilx said:


> yah, their poop can be messy
> 
> ants? how about one of these?


If only... We have mini red ants, huge red ants that have a bee like hive type nest in a tree, black looking ants that can bite into packages and open them up, termites are many. Mother in-law used to pour gas on them but I find that a little bit to risky.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I guess that I'll keep picking up their little gecko poop wherever I happen to find it. In the meanwhile I guess that its kinda cool watching them scamper up and down the wall chasing insects, kinda like having an aquarium I guess.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

They also love the termites (especially when they are swarming at night). Which since the rains have started, so have the termite swarms. I only keep the minimum amount of lights on away from the main part of the house at night during the rainy season. The next morning you will find their wings all over the place under the lights.

I also have 2 toku (about 8 inches long) based in my outside storage room. They eat anything that they can grab, including the little tiki. 

Speaking of pest control, anyone know of a place that routinely (haha) stocks Boric Acid?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> If only... We have mini red ants, huge red ants that have a bee like hive type nest in a tree, black looking ants that can bite into packages and open them up, termites are many. Mother in-law used to pour gas on them but I find that a little bit to risky.


I have similar pests. DonAndAbby and I have been using Boric Acid mixed with sugar water to get rid of the small red ants (we called them sugar ants in florida). My pest control guy sprayed all of our trees for the big red ants you spoke of. My sidewalks were red when he was done and they finished dropping out of the trees. I also went with a maintenance plan for the termites (submerged bait traps strategically placed around the house and yard). So far it seems to be working.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If you want to keep the gecko population down (I don't) you can get a cat. Our cat considers them playthings and he tortures them for several hours before they die.

Bad kitty! :nono:


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I have similar pests. DonAndAbby and I have been using Boric Acid mixed with sugar water to get rid of the small red ants (we called them sugar ants in florida). My pest control guy sprayed all of our trees for the big red ants you spoke of. My sidewalks were red when he was done and they finished dropping out of the trees. I also went with a maintenance plan for the termites (submerged bait traps strategically placed around the house and yard). So far it seems to be working.


So the boric acid is working for you? The last batch I made does not work good. I mixed it with corn syrup and did not boil it, so I could never get the lumps out. I will make a new batch with just sugar, water and boric acid, boiled so it combines well.

This works good on the big red tree ants too. Last year I had thousands on our mango tree. I poured a lot on the lower branches, and they were gone within days. After feasting on it, they take it back to the nest and it kills everything (so they say!).

The boric acid powder is also good (bad!) for cockroaches.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

So far it's working but I am sure that with all of this rain, more will be trying to move in.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> If you want to keep the gecko population down (I don't) you can get a cat. Our cat considers them playthings and he tortures them for several hours before they die.
> 
> Bad kitty! :nono:


Well, if I get a cat, then I suppose that I may have to put up with fleas and ticks inside the house? I never owned any pets over here, but I'm guessing that the flea problem is something you really have to stay on top of? 

Well, I guess I'll just observe the geckos for a few weeks, and see how things go. Every once in a while of them drops dead (I assume from natural causes) and when that happens we usually discover it because of the smell, and the ants. For some reason, the cabinet under our sink seems to be one of their favorite places to kick the bucket. 

The whole thing really got my attention the other day, after I made myself a cup of coffee that didn't taste quite right. Usually when I wake up, I make myself a cup of instant coffee, and since I'm usually half asleep, it never occurred to me to look inside my cup before I pour in my instant coffee grounds. Well, that particular morning I got a particular bitter cup of coffee, and I instantly realized that one of my gecko friends must have left a little gift for me, during the night, in my empty coffee cup. 

Well, that got me thinking about salmonella bacteria, and how safe it might actually be to have so many of these things around? Well, I suppose it's far better to have a flock of geckos living in my house, than it is to have roaches and other insects? After all, they don't seem to be interested in in human food, only bugs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Roaches*



Maxx62 said:


> Well, if I get a cat, then I suppose that I may have to put up with fleas and ticks inside the house? I never owned any pets over here, but I'm guessing that the flea problem is something you really have to stay on top of?
> 
> Well, I guess I'll just observe the geckos for a few weeks, and see how things go. Every once in a while of them drops dead (I assume from natural causes) and when that happens we usually discover it because of the smell, and the ants. For some reason, the cabinet under our sink seems to be one of their favorite places to kick the bucket.
> 
> ...


Roaches come out at night and they're all over the dishes and glasses, we rinse them before using.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Critters? Yes indeed, we have 'em all, ants, cockroaches, houseflies, geckos, you name it, it is here in the JnN Wildlife Preserve and Nature Center. Oh, did I mention 3" long millipedes? We have them too, and spiders. When my wife and I lived in Dipolog City, we had a Bionic Cockroach in our little hovel. My wife took one of my flip flops, size 13D, and hit this crunchy critter not 4, not 5, not 6, but NINE times. About 3 minutes later, it started to crawl off. I told my wife I want a big gun:boxing:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

My issue is frogs they are everywhere (not in the house) When it rains its like a convention. I stood on my deck and counted 15 of the things various sizes. My Lab wakes me up at night barking at them.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, if I get a cat, then I suppose that I may have to put up with fleas and ticks inside the house? I never owned any pets over here, but I'm guessing that the flea problem is something you really have to stay on top of?
> 
> Well, I guess I'll just observe the geckos for a few weeks, and see how things go. Every once in a while of them drops dead (I assume from natural causes) and when that happens we usually discover it because of the smell, and the ants. For some reason, the cabinet under our sink seems to be one of their favorite places to kick the bucket.
> 
> ...


Fleas and ticks are not as much of a problem as you would think. Heartworm on the other hand is. I have 4 dogs and 2 birds. Bathed weekly flea and tick powder / spray or drops never had an issue. Our Gated community still has lots with tall grass and I live next to the Garden Vista (thats what they call it) 1 is a long haired dog.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, if I get a cat, then I suppose that I may have to put up with fleas and ticks inside the house?


We have only seen a few fleas on the cat in the past year and never any ticks. Our neighbors dog gets ticks once in a while because they let him run all over. We were giving the cat a weekly bath and flea powder but since the baby came we have not. We have not let him in the house much since the baby came.

Right this minute, we are having a huge hatch of some large flying insect about an inch long. We didn't know it but they were getting in the bedrooms, in between the open window and the screen. I just spent the last hour cleaning up several hundred of them on the inside of the house.

I had to bring the cat inside so the frogs and geckos could do their thing. They are gorging tonight!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The only health hazard I'm aware of that can be caused by those little lizarrds is a heart attack when one loses it's footing in the middle of the night and lands on your bare chest whilst you are sleeping. They can also get inthe way when you are watching tv.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spiders*



Gary D said:


> The only health hazard I'm aware of that can be caused by those little lizarrds is a heart attack when one loses it's footing in the middle of the night and lands on your bare chest whilst you are sleeping. They can also get inthe way when you are watching tv.


LOL... I have lizards drop on me, it's creepy feeling because I am worried about the large spiders I had allergies to spiders and ant bites but now that I've been bitten so many times I don't break out in any rashes or worse.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> My issue is frogs they are everywhere (not in the house) When it rains its like a convention. I stood on my deck and counted 15 of the things various sizes. My Lab wakes me up at night barking at them.


If they are the cane toads you need to keep the dogs away from them. They are poisonous and will kill a small dog (paralyzes the lungs and the dogs suffocate). A large dog like your lab will get sick or a rash. It would be a good idea to locate a vet that you can go to after hours should something severe happen. The vets have an antidote but you have about 40m to get a small dog to treatment.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Right this minute, we are having a huge hatch of some large flying insect about an inch long. We didn't know it but they were getting in the bedrooms, in between the open window and the screen. I just spent the last hour cleaning up several hundred of them on the inside of the house.
> 
> I had to bring the cat inside so the frogs and geckos could do their thing. They are gorging tonight!


Don those would be termites. I had 2 similar swarms at my place last night. I had to shut the solid doors as they kept trying to come thru the screen doors.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The only health hazard I'm aware of that can be caused by those little lizarrds is a heart attack when one loses it's footing in the middle of the night and lands on your bare chest whilst you are sleeping. They can also get inthe way when you are watching tv.


Or possibly a slipping hazard, when you step on one in the middle of the night.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Don those would be termites. I had 2 similar swarms at my place last night. I had to shut the solid doors as they kept trying to come thru the screen doors.


I've seen some flying insects, which to me look like elongated ants, and I assumed that they were queen ants, searching for a place to build a new nest. However, now I'm guessing that they are actually termites. I'll try to take a photo and post it here next time I see one.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I've seen some flying insects, which to me look like elongated ants, and I assumed that they were queen ants, searching for a place to build a new nest. However, now I'm guessing that they are actually termites. I'll try to take a photo and post it here next time I see one.


Here is what I have. As with everything else in the PI, your mileage may vary. There are only 3000 species of termites over here!

I have seen locals put small plastic bags filled with some cooking oil around the lights to catch these b u g g ers. Another tactic is a large wash pan full of water under the light (or a cooler in my case) where they drop into after they drop their wings or fry from coming in contact with the light.

Usually after such swarms you will see the dropped off wings everywhere.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, those are the ones. I thought they look like termites except they are so big!

The birds were eating them this morning.

I was keeping an eye out for them tonight and just looked at my porch light. Now it is covered with a million small flying bugs of another type!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Here is what I have. As with everything else in the PI, your mileage may vary. There are only 3000 species of termites over here!
> 
> I have seen locals put small plastic bags filled with some cooking oil around the lights to catch these b u g g ers. Another tactic is a large wash pan full of water under the light (or a cooler in my case) where they drop into after they drop their wings or fry from coming in contact with the light.
> 
> Usually after such swarms you will see the dropped off wings everywhere.


Hmm...I'm seen those type of bugs around here as well, and the tiki and toku seem to eat them just like candy. I can't seem to find one of the elongate flying ant creatures I described earlier, but I'm wondering if they might actually be wasps? At any rate, the lizards seem to enjoy eating them as well. There were quite a few about a week ago, but now they seem to be gone?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Look up "philippine moth". We were swarmed with thousands the other night. I think they all hatched at the same time. They were attracted to the light. There were more last night but not as many.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any of these https://www.projectnoah.org/spottings/310906004 since I have been in Subic but they were quite common in Mindanao. Same size as a bat but fly extremely slow.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got 4 bug lights I keep on all night for my dog (outside). Jesus in the AM its like a rock concert of bugs, and still over crowded enough the floor has them all over. Rainy season brings out all the bugs that nest In the ground.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Lizard feces can carry salmonella but it isn't likely to be a real threat... I grew up with all kinds of pet reptiles including geckos. Understandably these are wild so exposed to more diseases, but you are most likely not consuming their poop, which would be how you would get it. I say enjoy the critters and let them do a good job of mosquito control!


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*boric acid ..*



DonAndAbby said:


> So the boric acid is working for you? The last batch I made does not work good. I mixed it with corn syrup and did not boil it, so I could never get the lumps out. I will make a new batch with just sugar, water and boric acid, boiled so it combines well.
> 
> This works good on the big red tree ants too. Last year I had thousands on our mango tree. I poured a lot on the lower branches, and they were gone within days. After feasting on it, they take it back to the nest and it kills everything (so they say!).
> 
> The boric acid powder is also good (bad!) for cockroaches.


boric acid in bulk ? 
anyone have ,,,idea's ...
looking to use it as a wood treatment - pesticide .
thanks .....


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

PogiBaby said:


> Lizard feces can carry salmonella but it isn't likely to be a real threat... I grew up with all kinds of pet reptiles including geckos. Understandably these are wild so exposed to more diseases, but you are most likely not consuming their poop, which would be how you would get it. I say enjoy the critters and let them do a good job of mosquito control!


Hi PogiBaby, Do you happen to know if there is any way to keep geckos out of the kitchen cabinets? Something tells me that there probably isn't away to keep them out, and the only thing that can be done is to carefully inspect and rinse before use? Well, I guess that's just part of life over here.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> Hi PogiBaby, Do you happen to know if there is any way to keep geckos out of the kitchen cabinets? Something tells me that there probably isn't away to keep them out, and the only thing that can be done is to carefully inspect and rinse before use? Well, I guess that's just part of life over here.


Most people I know here use those plastic counter top cupboards for their dishes. It seals shut so the critters stay out. I think you will have more issues using built in cupboards cuz even in the States you will get critters crawling through them. Good luck!


----------



## redroom5 (Feb 16, 2014)

My asawa claims that a neem tree in the front yard will keep most insects away. She told me a story about her uncle's house and property in luzon that was bug free because of a huge neem tree. She said the tree has a scent but that it's not too strong unless you smell the leaves directly.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Neem tree*

i think growing some neem trees to repel bugs is a great idea .
im planning on also growing chives along pathways .
they do very well under bad or dry conditions ,even along foundations , have nice violet blooms , self seeding and when stepped on also repel bugs .
chopped up tops , go well in scrambled eggs etc .


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

redroom5 said:


> My asawa claims that a neem tree in the front yard will keep most insects away. She told me a story about her uncle's house and property in luzon that was bug free because of a huge neem tree. She said the tree has a scent but that it's not too strong unless you smell the leaves directly.


We planted a couple of these in our place in Mindanao and it helped with the mosquitoes. Reminded me of the citronella effect on mosquitoes. Now that I know a real name I can try to source one for my yard here. Azadirachta indica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Citronella source*



jon1 said:


> We planted a couple of these in our place in Mindanao and it helped with the mosquitoes. Reminded me of the citronella effect on mosquitoes. Now that I know a real name I can try to source one for my yard here. Azadirachta indica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My wife mentioned to me that the citronella source if is from this tree, I have several growing in my yard.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

What about a True Value or a pharmacy for the boric acid?


----------



## SterlingFogarty (5 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> The boric acid powder is also good (bad!) for cockroaches.


 I have worked in commercial pest elimination for years… Boric acid is by far the best thing for getting rid of cockroaches!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Boric Acid - Welding Flux at hardware store.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, eventually I just learned to ignore them. In fact, now that I'm back home, I kinda miss the little ******s.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

They make UISE of themselves too. So think - Do I prefer the disadvantage of lizzards or geting the full problem which lizzards reduce? 

As II think when I let spiders STAY (but the agreement  is I let them and their nets be as long as the net is in use and they have to stay away from the places where I sit or lay.)


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I love the little geckos but got the shock of my life when I was at the gfs house and a huge one peeked out from behind the fridge. This thing is a mini Komodo dragon and I immediately pulled the ejection handle and punched out of the room - while hearing squeals of laughter from the gf.

This thing is at least 30cm long, if not a little more. Apparently shes known there as "Jenny" and is seen as a pet. In time I calmed down and got used to her.

They are absolutely harmless to us, docile and as other have said - gobble up the flies, mozzies and other bugs.

I once watched fascinated as two small ones met in the middle of the ceiling and swear they had a chat before heading off in different directions.

Jenny keeps to herself and only appears between 0000-0400hrs , she watches me quietly (whilst licking her eyeballs) as I boil the kettle for a late night tea.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I was told you can roast geckos on a stick and eat them. Is that true???? hahahahahha that would keep the population down.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I was told you can roast geckos on a stick and eat them. Is that true???? hahahahahha that would keep the population down.


 I have no idea about dragon type but some other types:
/some are close related to not venamous snakes and snakes taste similar to chicken so...
/cats eat meat and my cats like swedish type small lizzards.
/In a survival competiton some killed anmd ate a big type lizzard and seemed to like it, but I suppouse they wherent picky in their situation 
/ in an other survival competition (at an El Nido small island) one started trying to kill a varan (=a huge lizzard, weight as a human) but got stoped because its protected.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We used to have a dozen or more of the small geckos in the house, we have Jalousie windows in the house and the older type that don't seal properly, a couple of years ago I put flywire on all the windows and they are rarely seen now.

We had 3 to 4 of the large Tokay geckos living around the house, up to a foot long for years but now I see many young ones as well on the walls, maybe 5 to 6 inches long, beautiful colours and as mags said harmless, we rarely see a spider or other bugs here. I'm sure they eat the smaller geckos too.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokay_gecko



They are becoming endangered here in the Philippines because of unscrupulous trade to other Asian countries because of false beliefs in medical benefits etc. etc.
They are not getting mine or should I say the families that live here and roam freely.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just got to get used to having the little guys around, they were all over inside & out all the years I lived in Arizona so I am well used to them being everywhere. There was some bird that was/is a predator to them in Az as they will dive-bomb them out in the open and rip their belly open. Don't find them here opened up like that.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, we had plenty of the small geckos in Oz but not the Tokays like here, plenty of pythons and browns there, no snakes here,,,, well only one in over 3 years and he/she got burnt in the bamboo fence fire we got rid of some years ago.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We also have the blue and white Kingfishers that patrol and often see them dive bombing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokay_gecko
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Wikipedia:


> Tokay geckos are generally aggressive, territorial, and can inflict a *strong bite*.
> 
> Though common in the pet trade, the *strong bite* of the tokay gecko makes it ill-suited for inexperienced keepers.


 Yikes
I'll be sure to bug out if I spot one during a shower....


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have never seen one in the house, they are too big to get in here, only outside on the walls and I have been bitten by much worse, goannas, shingle back skinks, whip snakes, brown tree snakes but never anything venomous. Paper wasps and the large centipedes, they are nasty but that was all Australia, nada here so far.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I have never seen one in the house, they are too big to get in here, only outside on the walls and I have been bitten by much worse, goannas, shingle back skinks, whip snakes, brown tree snakes but never anything venomous. Paper wasps and the large centipedes, they are nasty but that was all Australia, nada here so far.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thats good to know, phew. I've never been to Australia but have friends who have and I've seen the documentaries! Everything that bites, crawls, jumps and slithers seems super-sized and angry there 

When I do visit one day I'll rent an armour-plated Hummer and just live in it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> I have never seen one in the house, they are too big to get in here, only outside on the walls


We have about a dozen or more of the little guys in all areas inside & outside the house. We have one Tokay that spends time in our bedroom behind the clothes cabinets & curtains, in the kitchen behind the cabinets or outside our bedroom window. He just comes & goes at his leisure except when she runs him off with a broom, but he always comes back, about 4 years now. I just leave him be whenever I spot him. We also have in the yard only, a couple that are about 8 - 10 inches long and almost look like a snake with legs and stripes, not so sure what they are but they don't seem to bother any and don't try to come inside, even with the doors open.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, harmless unlike humans, mostly harmless.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hate spiders, lizards and some snakes.

art


----------

